# Lanolin



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

Do goats have lanolin in their coats like sheep?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know much about it but I'm pretty sure lanolin is only found in wool?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They don't smell like they do


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, they do not.


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you I didnt think so but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Rain Stevens (May 7, 2019)

goatkeeper2015 said:


> Thank you I didnt think so but I wanted to make sure.


If they don't have lanolin what is the waxy feeling stuff they have on their coat?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

This is an older thread. Perhaps you can start a new one If you are looking to get more answers. Most goats I have felt don't feel waxy. They feel pretty soft-very soft(other than bucks) sometimes I will have a doe showing coarse hair and not nice, smooth, soft hair. Normally that has something to do with minerals 98% of the time that's it. The rest of the time it is just how they naturally feel. Lanolin is a combination of waxes and oils that coat the fibers of sheep’s wool. Goats do not have wool thus they cannot have lanolin. They however, like all/most mammals have a coating of similar substance, but it is not lanolin.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Rain Stevens said:


> If they don't have lanolin what is the waxy feeling stuff they have on their coat?


Mine have gotten waxy feelings to their coat at the height of their copper deficiency. It's not actually waxy, but the texture the hair becomes can come off as that kind of feeling to your touch.


----------

